# kernel 2.6.19-gentoo and nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776 issues

## Lomaxx

I just upgraded to the 2.6.19-gentoo-kernel. Unfortunately the latest, stable nvidia-drivers  (1.0.8776) do not compile with that one:

```

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0.run MD5 ;-) ...   [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0.run RMD160 ;-) ...    [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0.run SHA1 ;-) ...   [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0.run SHA256 ;-) ...     [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0.run size ;-) ...     [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...      [ ok ]

 * checking NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0.run ;-) ...  [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.19-gentoo

 * Checking for MTRR support ...     [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 1.0-8776..............................................................................................................................

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ... [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...  [ ok ]

 * Converting Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...  [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_kernel-2.6.19.patch ...   [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

make CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  KBUILD_VERBOSE=1 -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv modules

make[2]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

test -e include/linux/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (            \

        echo;                                                           \

        echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";               \

        echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";      \

        echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";  \

        echo;                                                           \

        /bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions

rm -f /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions/*

make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv

echo \#define NV_COMPILER \"`i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -v 2>&1 | tail -n 1`\" > /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv_compiler.h

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include include/linux/autoconf.h -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -pipe -msoft-float -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -march=athlon  -ffreestanding -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1  -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -I/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses   -Wno-multichar  -Werror -O -fno-common -MD    -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNTRM -DNVRM -DDYNAMIC_SLI  -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=8776  -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv-vm.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include include/linux/autoconf.h -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -pipe -msoft-float -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -march=athlon  -ffreestanding -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1  -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -I/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses   -Wno-multichar  -Werror -O -fno-common -MD    -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNTRM -DNVRM -DDYNAMIC_SLI  -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=8776  -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_vm)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.c

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.os-agp.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include include/linux/autoconf.h -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -pipe -msoft-float -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -march=athlon  -ffreestanding -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1  -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -I/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses   -Wno-multichar  -Werror -O -fno-common -MD    -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNTRM -DNVRM -DDYNAMIC_SLI  -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=8776  -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_agp)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-agp.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.os-interface.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include include/linux/autoconf.h -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -pipe -msoft-float -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -march=athlon  -ffreestanding -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1  -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -I/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses   -Wno-multichar  -Werror -O -fno-common -MD    -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNTRM -DNVRM -DDYNAMIC_SLI  -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=8776  -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_interface)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-interface.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-interface.c

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.os-registry.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include include/linux/autoconf.h -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -pipe -msoft-float -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -march=athlon  -ffreestanding -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1  -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -I/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses   -Wno-multichar  -Werror -O -fno-common -MD    -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNTRM -DNVRM -DDYNAMIC_SLI  -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=8776  -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_registry)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-registry.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-registry.c

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv-i2c.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude  -include include/linux/autoconf.h -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -pipe -msoft-float -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -march=athlon  -ffreestanding -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1  -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -I/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses   -Wno-multichar  -Werror -O -fno-common -MD    -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNTRM -DNVRM -DDYNAMIC_SLI  -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=8776  -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_i2c)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.c

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.c:26: error: unknown field 'slave_send' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.c:27: error: unknown field 'slave_recv' specified in initializer

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv] Error 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [mdl] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776.ebuild, line 176:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 510:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/usr/src/linux clean module.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

When switching to the newest, UNstable nvidia-driver, then emerging works. Unfortunately that drivers crashes my Xorg-server when ever i run applications in SDL-fullscreen-mode. So i would like to run the older stable ones. My grafic-card is a Geforce FX-5900 XT.

Does anyone have any experience with that issue?

----------

## fuzzythebear

Basically this is the clue im using : 

test -e include/linux/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (            \

        echo;                                                           \

        echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";               \

        echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";      \

        echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";  \ 

looks quite like the same kind of issues a lot of people are having with

compiling the kernel , ati-drivers , drivers in general with the new kernel 

2.6.19   if a bug report hasnt been filled for the issue yet, i highly encourage

you to do so. 

Do make a search through the bug reports first  :Wink: 

there's this which seem to be similar : 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=154642

Fuzzy

----------

## Lomaxx

The part you are mentioning confuses me as well, especially since those lines are not an error-message but looks like a code for something that is supposed to output one under certain circumstances. However i am always getting those lines (if i remember correctly). Even when compilation works. 

As for the bugreport: Of course it's a good idea to write one. Though i would write one about the issue with the new kernel and not about the problems of the stable nvidia-driver with SDL-fullscreen-mode. Obviously that exists anyway as you found out.  :Wink:  The point is, that before doing so i first want to find out if others are having that issue as well or if that (once again) is a problem caused by my system- or kernel-configuration.

----------

## rsa4046

This may not be the right thread, but framebuffer splash seems broken (compiles okay without it on amd64):

```
  LD      drivers/video/logo/built-in.o

  LOGO    drivers/video/logo/logo_superh_mono.c

  LOGO    drivers/video/logo/clut_vga16.c

  LOGO    drivers/video/logo/logo_superh_vga16.c

  LOGO    drivers/video/logo/logo_dec_clut224.c

  LOGO    drivers/video/logo/logo_m32r_clut224.c

  LOGO    drivers/video/logo/logo_mac_clut224.c

  LOGO    drivers/video/logo/logo_parisc_clut224.c

  LOGO    drivers/video/logo/logo_sgi_clut224.c

  LOGO    drivers/video/logo/logo_sun_clut224.c

  LOGO    drivers/video/logo/logo_superh_clut224.c

  CC      drivers/video/fbsplash.o

drivers/video/fbsplash.c:20:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [drivers/video/fbsplash.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/video] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2
```

Can anyone duplicate this?

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *Lomaxx wrote:*   

> I just upgraded to the 2.6.19-gentoo-kernel. Unfortunately the latest, stable nvidia-drivers  (1.0.8776) do not compile

 

So emerge a compatible nvidia driver:

```
emerge =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629
```

And make sure first of all that you're using gentoo-sources-2.6.19, to fix the sandbox issue.

----------

## irondog

 *rsa4046 wrote:*   

> Can anyone duplicate this?

  Yes. It will be fixed in R1.

----------

## VisualStation

 *rsa4046 wrote:*   

> This may not be the right thread, but framebuffer splash seems broken (compiles okay without it on amd64):
> 
> ```
>   LD      drivers/video/logo/built-in.o
> 
> ...

 

I 've the same error ! I try to disable Vesa frame buffer options, but no effect  :Sad: 

Actually, i've masked the package !

----------

## irondog

The fbsplash issue will be resolved in R1.

----------

## wynn

 *Lomaxx wrote:*   

> The part you are mentioning confuses me as well, especially since those lines are not an error-message but looks like a code for something that is supposed to output one under certain circumstances. However i am always getting those lines (if i remember correctly). Even when compilation works.

 It is just the contents of a shell statement testing for the existence of two files which it being written out. It is not executed. The clues are the backslashes at the end of each line which makes it all into one long line. You also wouldn't have the command "echo" appearing, it would just display its argument.

The error is

```
/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.c:26: error: unknown field 'slave_send' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.c:27: error: unknown field 'slave_recv' specified in initializer
```

slave_recv is in 2.6.16, .17 and .18 but has gone in 2.6.19. The kernel API has changed and we will have to wait until Nvidia releases a new version of its drivers: 2.6.19 has only just come out after all.

----------

## irondog

 *wynn wrote:*   

> The kernel API has changed and we will have to wait until Nvidia releases a new version of its drivers: 2.6.19 has only just come out after all.

  You don't have to wait for NVIDIA, You're just not using the latest NVIDIA drivers.  :Smile: 

You're waiting for yourself to understand you need either a less recent kernel or a more recent x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers package.   :Wink: 

----------

## wynn

 *irondog wrote:*   

>  *wynn wrote:*   The kernel API has changed and we will have to wait until Nvidia releases a new version of its drivers: 2.6.19 has only just come out after all.  You don't have to wait for NVIDIA, You're just not using the latest NVIDIA drivers. 
> 
> You're waiting for yourself to understand you need either a less recent kernel or a more recent x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers package.  

 Very nicely put   :Very Happy: 

I didn't check that OP had 8776. Funny, though

```
 * Applying NVIDIA_kernel-2.6.19.patch ...   [ ok ]
```

  :Question: 

Got 9629 here with 2.6.18-r3 so, until 2.6.19 is installed, I'm laughing.

----------

